# Most buff guitar player ever? No jk either o.o



## niffnoff (Jul 31, 2011)

Seriously this is something I never expected to see ....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 31, 2011)

You mean all guitarists aren't lanky shut-ins? 

You haven't seen George Lynch back in the day have you?


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 31, 2011)

Lmao 

No clearly 

and who good sir?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 31, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> and who good sir?



0.0

Get your ass to YouTube right now and check out some George Lynch, the man is a fucking legend.


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 31, 2011)

This guy 

Thanks for broaden my horizons a bit though :')


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 31, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> and who good sir?


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 31, 2011)

or Kane Roberts


----------



## idunno (Jul 31, 2011)

You think its easier to play when you're super jacked?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 31, 2011)

idunno said:


> You think its easier to play when you're super jacked?



One of the reasons George Lynch stopped hitting the gym everyday back in the 80's was that it was effecting his playing, his muscles simply got in the way as they were used to doing slow, forceful movements opposed to being quick with a light touch.

When you think about it, the muscles you use to play guitar reside in your hands and forearms, and while being developed can potentially give you greater endurance it's not going to do much for speed or precision.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 31, 2011)

If I had to guess, Ide say this dude has a case of the small penis syndrome. I've never seen a guitarist try to come off as such a macho badass before.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 31, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> One of the reasons George Lynch stopped hitting the gym everyday back in the 80's was that it was effecting his playing, his muscles simply got in the way as they were used to doing slow, forceful movements opposed to being quick with a light touch.
> 
> When you think about it, the muscles you use to play guitar reside in your hands and forearms, and while being developed can potentially give you greater endurance it's not going to do much for speed or precision.



In the way I can buy, otherwise larger muscles contract faster, not slower. So it is all about control. It may impact your playing positively or negatively. Take Petrucci for example who thinks getting strong has helped his playing, opposed to negatively effected it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 31, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> If I had to guess, Ide say this dude has a case of the small penis syndrome. I've never seen a guitarist try to come off as such a macho badass before.



Not sure how he's trying to be a "macho badass" he's playing along to a song in his room. He just happens to work out a lot. 

I think it's just a case of "oh no, the big guy has muscles, I think I'll make fun of him to show off how superior I am to him" syndrome going on. 

Looking at his YouTube username I've seen videos of him posted before, everyone just can't seem to get over the fact he's obviously into bodybuilding. In fact I don't think I've every seen folks discuss the guitar playing in a video of his that has been posted. 

To that end I'd say while there are some technique issues (obviously not a probationer of good old fashion economy of movement), it's solid playing. Reminds me of my playing in my early teens, workable, but overall just playing really heavy riffing without much thought needed. Not a great player, but not too bad.


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 31, 2011)

Ha by no means would I nit pick the guy for being buff, it's just the image of a body builder playing deathmetal. Talk about two ways of being hench eh?

Fair play to the guy!


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 31, 2011)

Repost.

He still scares the shit out of me no matter how many threads there are about him.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jul 31, 2011)

I want to see this guy PULVERIZE that son of a bitch Musclesglasses


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 31, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> Repost.
> 
> He still scares the shit out of me no matter how many threads there are about him.



I did not realise... mah bad


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 31, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not sure how he's trying to be a "macho badass" he's playing along to a song in his room. He just happens to work out a lot.
> 
> I think it's just a case of "oh no, the big guy has muscles, I think I'll make fun of him to show off how superior I am to him" syndrome going on.
> 
> ...


I legitimately feel like this guy has a napoleon complex going on, I wasn't making fun of him, just my observation. Whoever the guitar player is, clearly made it a point for his viewers to see how totally ripped he is. But reguardless, he could clearly kick my ass, so your wrong about the whole superiority thing.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 31, 2011)

Muscles aside for a moment. At least this video gets to the point, and his playing is good. It helps that he has backing music, and doesn't start off talking for several minutes about what he is going to do but never does (hence the recent thread by Explorer about those all bark and no bite youtubers).

As for the bulk, from my experience (I'm not as big as that guy) if I'm working out 2-3 times a week, I have to play at least 4 or 5 2hour sessions a week to stay loose and not turn into "the claw" like George Lynch always talks about.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 31, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> I legitimately feel like this guy has a napoleon complex going on, I wasn't making fun of him, just my observation. Whoever the guitar player is, clearly made it a point for his viewers to see how totally ripped he is. But reguardless, he could clearly kick my ass, so your wrong about the whole superiority thing.



He's a bodybuilder, that's part of the hobby. I personally find most guitarists like like girly men but hey


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 31, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> I legitimately feel like this guy has a napoleon complex going on, I wasn't making fun of him, just my observation. Whoever the guitar player is, clearly made it a point for his viewers to see how totally ripped he is. But reguardless, he could clearly kick my ass, so your wrong about the whole superiority thing.



Sorry, I just don't buy into the line of thought that he has big muscles so that means that he suffers from an inferiority complex. 

Does that mean that all the guitar players who choose to use 30"+ scales have small penises? How about people with nice houses? 

It takes a lot of discipline and work to be that buff, just like it takes the same to be good at guitar. I don't see folks calling Tosin out for having a complex.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 31, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> I legitimately feel like this guy has a napoleon complex going on, I wasn't making fun of him, just my observation. Whoever the guitar player is, clearly made it a point for his viewers to see how totally ripped he is. But reguardless, he could clearly kick my ass, so your wrong about the whole superiority thing.



I legimately feel you are intimidated and jealous because you feel the need to go after a guy, in his room, rocking out with his guitar because he has muscles.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 31, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sorry, I just don't buy into the line of thought that he has big muscles so that means that he suffers from an inferiority complex.


I never told you to buy into it max, I was just stating an opinion. Can we leave it at that? Its cool if people don't agree, its not a big deal.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 31, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I legimately feel you are intimidated and jealous because you feel the need to go after a guy, in his room, rocking out with his guitar because he has muscles.



Fair enough then


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 31, 2011)

I knew this thread was going to be about this guy.  Well done to him for getting that good at guitar and putting that much work into his body. He clearly has a lot of determination.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 31, 2011)

Those veins are gross man
I thought the guitar tone was pretty nasty too


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 31, 2011)

Well judging by the camera quality the mic wouldn't be good?

Plus the veins. well he is a body builder.. what did you expect Hulk Hogan or something xD


----------



## squid-boy (Jul 31, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> He's a bodybuilder, that's part of the hobby. I personally find most guitarists like like girly men but hey



I'm a girly man!

EDIT: And hey! I have a TINY penis. Flaccid or erect. And I'm lanky as hell! 

ITT: Girly man talking about his possibly over-sized clitoris and making it seem like it is humorous.


----------



## Blind Theory (Jul 31, 2011)

I knew it was this guy!


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 31, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> I knew it was this guy!



Might rename the thread the "Bodybuilder guy" thread


----------



## Duke318 (Jul 31, 2011)

This guy is my fucking hero and I want him in my band.


----------



## teqnick (Jul 31, 2011)

He is a God among men, and I too want him in my band.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 31, 2011)

He is like the frontman from DEP if he juiced.


----------



## Nile (Jul 31, 2011)

Chris Broderick has some shit going on too.


----------



## Anton (Jul 31, 2011)

I think Petrucci was hitting the gym as well pretty hard recently...


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 31, 2011)

He used to be the guitarist in Gutrot.. Solid DM player, Yeah he has bad technique (Elbow picking anyone?) it works for him and can pull off some pretty tough shit.



mountainjam said:


> I legitimately feel like this guy has a napoleon complex going on, I wasn't making fun of him, just my observation. Whoever the guitar player is, clearly made it a point for his viewers to see how totally ripped he is. But reguardless, he could clearly kick my ass, so your wrong about the whole superiority thing.


 
Yeah he's clearly the one with the complex.


----------



## Edika (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know if the quality of the video is that bad, but it looked to me like it was sped up. The movements of his head are very unnatural, like in fast forward. Other than that I have no comment other that he is freaking huge! A guy like this I would only call my friend as I would not want to have him as my enemy!!


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Aug 1, 2011)

Seen this guys videos before, he's a fuckin beast! He also has some videos up about hunting, he is the epitomy of manly badassness!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 1, 2011)

Most of the guitarists I know lift. Either that, or they are skinny as sin.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 1, 2011)

Woah, last time I saw this guy he posted Death and Suffocation covers all the time... And he was half the size he was right now! Time flies.


----------



## niffnoff (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol, should rename it, tank does death or some shiz :')


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 1, 2011)

Its gettin' meaty up in here


----------



## stryker1800 (Aug 1, 2011)

Not a terrible player, I've seen worse technique, but that much muscle can definitely get in the way if you don't strike the right balance between your playing and you workout.


----------



## guitar_jon (Aug 1, 2011)

It's all about balance...if you focus more on working out your guitar playing will lag. I'm considered a pretty big guy and not until recently has lifting gotten in the way of my playing. And it has nothing to do with muscle size. It's all about prioritizing and balance. 

If you spend as much time playing guitar as working out you're golden. Just don't expect to have much coordination after working your forearms or grip at the gym. I usually can't play guitar to save my life after I've done heavy deadlifts or curls.


----------



## Rook (Aug 1, 2011)

^^That, I play way more than I work out, but when I do lift afterwards I play guitar like one of those kids who asks to try the pointiest guitar in a shop, plugs it into the clean channel of a really loud amp with the bridge pickup selected and tries to play something that's meant to be drop tuned but in standard with the guitar slightly out of tune.


Wait, what?



Scar Symmetry said:


> Most of the guitarists I know lift. Either that, or they are skinny as sin.



There's a third option? 

EDIT: Oh yeah, now I remember


----------



## sk3ks1s (Aug 1, 2011)

I just wish he'd put his nipple away.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 1, 2011)

Gabe Crisp of Whitechapel is pretty beefy as well.


----------



## hereticemir (Aug 2, 2011)

This guy is the man if more death metal musician were this big it would be awesome.


----------



## Nile (Aug 2, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Gabe Crisp of Whitechapel is pretty beefy as well.


 
His arms are all stubby and shit.


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 3, 2011)

This thread =


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 3, 2011)

Bear force one.

Nuff said.


----------



## niffnoff (Aug 3, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> This thread =


It kinda veered that way eh?


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 3, 2011)

Petrucci's arms are pretty big. And that dude in the video in the OP is ridiculous!

EDIT:ninja'd on the pretucci picture.

The dude in the original video plays Nile as well


----------



## IB-studjent- (Aug 3, 2011)

As a bodybuilder my self I can appreciate the work this guy put into his body, but he is not natural. "Natural" in the bodybuilding world means that only non-hormone based supplements are used. He's goo at guitar though.


----------



## GATA4 (Aug 3, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I knew this thread was going to be about this guy.  Well done to him for getting that good at guitar and putting that much work into his body. He clearly has a lot of determination.



Agreed 100%. Bodybuilding demands a shitload of commitment, and the fact that this guy is shredding the guitar at such a high caliber shows a very strong will on his part. That's fucking badass.

I also have to agree with malicioussteve on how fruity this thread has become. C'mon guys.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Aug 4, 2011)

I wonder how many strings this guy goes through a month?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 4, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> As a bodybuilder my self I can appreciate the work this guy put into his body, but he is not natural. "Natural" in the bodybuilding world means that only non-hormone based supplements are used. He's goo at guitar though.


 
Certainly true. With decades of gym experience training alongside natural AND juiced athletes, I can say with 99.99% certainty that he is a juicer.
I'm not judging him or trying to diminish his accomplishments in any way.
Most juicers train harder and commit more of themselves to the goal than most non-juicers.
I've never taken the stuff, but if I had a perscribtion (so that I would be able to legaly obtain the REAL GOOD STUFF), and a sponser (because I'd rather spend MY money on music gear, beer, and hot dogs), I'd start taking it tommorow guarrenteed.
Also, I'd require regular hormonal and liver function checkups, also to be paid by my immaginary sponser (huhuhuh).


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Aug 4, 2011)

I was just thinking of this thread and it popped up first.


----------

